# A COVID-19 Humor Thread (Making Viral Lemonade)



## Yooper

If not, here's a start. If so, let me know and I'll use that one.

For now, cheers!



--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## RareBreed

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 146317


That could go for Taco Bell, Salsa's, McDonald's,  etc.


----------



## GopherM

*More bad news from China*





执 㝧 执 瑩 浻 牡 楧 㩮 㔱 硰执 㝧 执 獧 浻 牡 楧 敬瑦瀰絸 朣 杢 㑳 执 獧扻 捡杫潲湵潣 潬 㩲 昣 昸昸 㬸 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧敷止瑩札慲楤 湥 楬 敮 牡氬晥 ⁴ 潴敬瑦戠瑯潴 牦 浯 㡦㡦㡦 潴捥捥捥戻 捡杫潲湵 浩条 㩥 眭 扥 楫楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散戻 捡杫潲湵 浩条 㩥洭穯氭湩 慥牧摡 敩 瑮琨灯 㡦㡦㡦 捥捥捥 㬩 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧 獭氭湩 慥牧摡 敩 瑮琨灯 㡦㡦㡦 捥捥捥 㬩 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散戻 捡杫潲湵 浩 u 条 㩥 楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散 汩 整 㩲 牰 杯摩 䐺䥘 慭 敧 牔 湡 晳牯 楍 牣獯景牧摡敩 瑮猨慴瑲 潃 潬卲牴昣 昸昸 䔬 摮潃 潬卲牴攣散散 㬩 潢 摲牥硰猠 汯摩 ⌠ 㙣㙣㙣 搻 獩汰 祡戺 潬正潭潢 摲牥 爭摡畩㩳瀲 㭸 漭 戭 牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰 敷止瑩 戭 牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰 戻牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰执 獧搴摻獩汰 祡戺 潬正 瀻 獯瑩 潩 㩮敲慬楴 敶执 獧搴筮楤 灳 慬 㩹 湩 楬 敮戭 潬正漻 敶晲 潬
朣 楢琴 执 㝧 执 瑩 浻 牡 楧 㩮 㔱 硰执 㝧 执 獧 浻 牡 楧 敬瑦瀰絸 朣 杢 㑳 执 獧扻 捡杫潲湵潣 潬 㩲 昣 昸昸 㬸 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧敷止瑩札慲楤 湥 楬 敮 牡氬晥 ⁴ 潴敬瑦戠瑯潴 牦 浯 㡦㡦㡦 潴捥捥捥戻 捡杫潲湵 浩条 㩥 眭 扥 楫楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散戻 捡杫潲湵浩条 㩥 洭穯氭湩 慥牧摡 敩 瑮琨灯 㡦㡦㡦 捥捥捥 㬩 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧 獭氭湩 慥牧摡 敩 瑮琨灯 㡦㡦㡦 捥捥捥 㬩 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散戻 捡杫潲湵 浩 u 条 㩥 楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散 汩 整 㩲 牰 杯摩 䐺䥘 慭 敧 牔 湡 晳牯 楍 牣獯景牧摡 敩 瑮猨慴瑲 潃 潬卲牴昣 昸昸 䔬 摮潃 潬卲牴攣散散 㬩 潢 摲牥硰猠 汯摩 ⌠ 㙣㙣㙣 搻 獩汰 祡戺 潬正潭潢 摲牥 爭摡畩㩳瀲 㭸 漭 戭 牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰 敷止瑩 戭 牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰 戻牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰执 獧搴摻





If I hear anything else, I’ll let you know.


----------



## GWguy

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 146317


Or, more affectionately known as:  Wipe Castle.

BTW, I have this toilet paper shortage thing figgered out....  It's because when you're out in a crowd of people and someonce coughs or sneezes, everyone around them sh*ts themselves.


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## jrt_ms1995

GopherM said:


> *More bad news from China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 执 㝧 执 瑩 浻 牡 楧 㩮 㔱 硰执 㝧 执 獧 浻 牡 楧 敬瑦瀰絸 朣 杢 㑳 执 獧扻 捡杫潲湵潣 潬 㩲 昣 昸昸 㬸 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧敷止瑩札慲楤 湥 楬 敮 牡氬晥 ⁴ 潴敬瑦戠瑯潴 牦 浯 㡦㡦㡦 潴捥捥捥戻 捡杫潲湵 浩条 㩥 眭 扥 楫楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散戻 捡杫潲湵 浩条 㩥洭穯氭湩 慥牧摡 敩 瑮琨灯 㡦㡦㡦 捥捥捥 㬩 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧 獭氭湩 慥牧摡 敩 瑮琨灯 㡦㡦㡦 捥捥捥 㬩 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散戻 捡杫潲湵 浩 u 条 㩥 楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散 汩 整 㩲 牰 杯摩 䐺䥘 慭 敧 牔 湡 晳牯 楍 牣獯景牧摡敩 瑮猨慴瑲 潃 潬卲牴昣 昸昸 䔬 摮潃 潬卲牴攣散散 㬩 潢 摲牥硰猠 汯摩 ⌠ 㙣㙣㙣 搻 獩汰 祡戺 潬正潭潢 摲牥 爭摡畩㩳瀲 㭸 漭 戭 牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰 敷止瑩 戭 牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰 戻牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰执 獧搴摻獩汰 祡戺 潬正 瀻 獯瑩 潩 㩮敲慬楴 敶执 獧搴筮楤 灳 慬 㩹 湩 楬 敮戭 潬正漻 敶晲 潬
> 朣 楢琴 执 㝧 执 瑩 浻 牡 楧 㩮 㔱 硰执 㝧 执 獧 浻 牡 楧 敬瑦瀰絸 朣 杢 㑳 执 獧扻 捡杫潲湵潣 潬 㩲 昣 昸昸 㬸 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧敷止瑩札慲楤 湥 楬 敮 牡氬晥 ⁴ 潴敬瑦戠瑯潴 牦 浯 㡦㡦㡦 潴捥捥捥戻 捡杫潲湵 浩条 㩥 眭 扥 楫楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散戻 捡杫潲湵浩条 㩥 洭穯氭湩 慥牧摡 敩 瑮琨灯 㡦㡦㡦 捥捥捥 㬩 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧 獭氭湩 慥牧摡 敩 瑮琨灯 㡦㡦㡦 捥捥捥 㬩 慢正牧畯 摮椭慭 敧楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散戻 捡杫潲湵 浩 u 条 㩥 楬 敮 牡札慲楤 湥 潴昣 昸昸 攣散散 汩 整 㩲 牰 杯摩 䐺䥘 慭 敧 牔 湡 晳牯 楍 牣獯景牧摡 敩 瑮猨慴瑲 潃 潬卲牴昣 昸昸 䔬 摮潃 潬卲牴攣散散 㬩 潢 摲牥硰猠 汯摩 ⌠ 㙣㙣㙣 搻 獩汰 祡戺 潬正潭潢 摲牥 爭摡畩㩳瀲 㭸 漭 戭 牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰 敷止瑩 戭 牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰 戻牯 敤 慲楤獵㈺ 硰执 獧搴摻
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I hear anything else, I’ll let you know.


Thanks for the update; just the news I was waiting to read!


----------



## GregV814

Are you joking?? That’s the oldest joke in history!! And the translation, if I’m getting it right, implies that the donkey rode off with the hooker!!!


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 146345


  That's just sad.


----------



## Ken King




----------



## Gilligan

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/mel-...LEi4Eu_NWet3JzMe-IsPHSQBaB5P5x9TcI_RPW5B0dPgk


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 146359


As I was reading that, I thought how perfect for Gilligan, that saw it was Gilligan that posted.  Perfect.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Rommey




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Bann




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Bann




----------



## Bann

Dad did the math on TP...


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Miker/t

Bann said:


> Dad did the math on TP...



For the non-Facebookers...





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Yooper

wharf rat said:


>


I boo the Penguins regardless!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech

GopherM said:


> View attachment 146434


Wait, what are you doing with my floor plan.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech

Yooper said:


> I boo the Penguins regardless!
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Don't go to the park and boo the rangers, they got guns.


----------



## wharf rat

Tech said:


> Don't go to the park and boo the rangers, they got guns.


Going to the planetarium to boo the Stars next.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Yooper

Corona Chess:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## wharf rat

Day 9 of no Hockey. A coyote crossed the road. I stopped and told him his teams sucks and has no fans. Felt good.


----------



## Yooper

*Wife's Prayer For Her Husband To Stop Watching Sports All The Time Results In Global Pandemic*









						Wife's Prayer For Her Husband To Stop Watching Sports All The Time Results In Global Pandemic
					

MUSKETVILLE, MA—Authorities have been trying to figure out what party is responsible for the coronavirus, and they've finally found the culprit: local woman Sarah Hutchins, who prayed a few months ago that her husband, Bill, would stop watching sports all the time.




					babylonbee.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## jazz lady

2020 summed up in one picture


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 146463



Either one of them is a better choice than where are the college coed spend it… Usually in the bathroom with someone holding her hair.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## gemma_rae

*Get back in your damned house!*


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady

...


----------



## wharf rat

I'm so desperate for hockey, I went to a Catholic church to boo the Predators.


----------



## Yooper

I'm so desperate for hockey I'm using these guys as stand-ins....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

To go with my earlier Corona Chess post:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Not me, personally. But still....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more for today:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Actually, one more b/c I gotta post this one. Too, too good:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GopherM




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

(Applies to me in both cases.)

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Bann

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 146497





Love this!


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM

This may get me a timeout or banned, but it is funny.  Watch it before it gets removed.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Yooper

This is pretty clever:








						Stalking the Elusive Toilet Paper Roll in the Wild :: Guns.com
					

With the Great Toilet Paper Panic of 2020 underway, we took to the woods in search of the ever-elusive tissue roll in the wild.




					www.guns.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## InigoMontoya

*With Clubs Closed for COVID-19, Strippers in Portland, Oregon, Take to Topless Food Delivery*

When fears of the COVID-19 pandemic first started circulating, Brodie Grody, a stripper in Portland, Oregon, saw her income dwindle to about half of what it usually was. “People were scared,” she says. “They were going out less. They were buying fewer lap dances and sitting at the stage less because they were worried about getting too close to us.”

Then, when Gov. Kate Brown announced last week she would be shutting down all restaurants and bars in Oregon, Grody’s already-dwindling income was “wiped out completely,” she says. “We really needed to step it up and start hustling.”


----------



## Yooper

_The Babylon Bee_, on a roll:








						Man Working From Home Encounters Nasty 10-Matchbox-Car Pileup On Evening Commute
					

CHINO, CA—Local man Barrett Hampton encountered a nasty 10-Matchbox-car pileup on his evening commute Monday.




					babylonbee.com
				












						San Francisco Asks Homeless Residents To Poop At Home
					

SAN FRANCISCO, CA—San Francisco Mayor London Breed has asked all the homeless residents of her city to please poop at home as coronavirus spreads throughout the nation.




					babylonbee.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Yooper

Following up @Auntie Biache':






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 146594


----------



## GWguy

Eww..  Going to wipe down the gas nozzle from now on.....


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


>


Add  to that...


----------



## Yooper

PR Disaster: President Xi Forgets To Remove 'Made In China' Tags From Coronavirus
					

BEIJING—In a PR disaster for the Communist government of China, President Xi Jinping suddenly realized he forgot to take off the "Made in China" tags from all copies of the coronavirus his government shipped all over the world.




					babylonbee.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Clem72




----------



## Yooper

Who has been hit hardest by "social distancing" and "stay at home"?

My vote goes to Joe Biden:
-





--- End of line (04-10-20; 9 13 17)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kom526

Me using the office men's room.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Auntie Biache'

New FB relationship status...


----------



## Auntie Biache'

...


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

Study: COVID-19 Impacts Men, Women More Than All Other Genders Combined
					

BALTIMORE, MD—A new study by Johns Hopkins University found that the novel coronavirus is impacting men and women more than all the other genders combined.




					babylonbee.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

Language

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Cali Transplant




----------



## Grumpy

Praise the Lord ! !


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

... And here I was doing that all along.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Bann

Yooper said:


> View attachment 146701
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


OMG.  NO freaking way do I give up personal hygiene just because I'm quarantined.


----------



## Grumpy

Bann said:


> OMG.  NO freaking way do I give up personal hygiene just because I'm quarantined.


 We know that when the cold weather hits, you wimmens wear sleeves and slacks then the week before spring hits, y'all have a shaving of the pits and legs party.


----------



## Bann

Grumpy said:


> We know that when the cold weather hits, you wimmens wear sleeves and slacks then the week before spring hits, y'all have a shaving of the pits and legs party.



Not me. I swear.  I never go a day without taking care of that stuff.


----------



## Yooper

Do y'all like coffee? Black Rifle Coffee? Well, here's a contribution from the folks at the best coffee company in the world and their friends!



--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Bann

Yooper said:


> Do y'all like coffee? Black Rifle Coffee? Well, here's a contribution from the folks at the best coffee company in the world and their friends!
> 
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




This is GREAT!  

Thing2, the Firefighter loves this coffee - gotta share this with him!   I'm gonna have to buy some, too.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more for tonight:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## limblips




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM

2020 Song of the year!!!


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

And, no doubt, man buns.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GopherM




----------



## limblips




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

A meme from a show that was once great but has sadly gone down the toilet (these past two years).

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## kom526




----------



## Kyle

kom526 said:


> View attachment 146881


$1 says Judas was the Narc.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle

How'd you get Trannys picture?


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Bann

GopherM said:


> View attachment 146884



OMG, where did I put the brillo pads?!


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Bann




----------



## Bann




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Miker/t

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

As a reminder to always have the same side to your face when wearing a mask.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

*I'm pretty sure this has been posted here before on the general joke thread, but it seems appropriate now:*

Are my testicles black?
￼
A suspected Covid-19 male patient is lying in bed in the hospital, wearing an oxygen mask over his mouth and nose. A young student female nurse appears and gives him a partial sponge bath.

"Nurse,"' he mumbles from behind the mask, "are my testicles black?"

Embarrassed, the young nurse replies, "I don't know, Sir. I'm only here to wash your upper body and feet."

He struggles to ask again, "Nurse, please check for me. Are my testicles black?"

Concerned that he might elevate his blood pressure and heart rate from worrying about his testicles, she overcomes her embarrassment and
pulls back the covers.  She raises his gown, holds his manhood in one hand and his testicles gently in the other.  She looks very closely and says, "There's nothing wrong with them, Sir. They look fine."

The man slowly pulls off his oxygen mask, smiles at her, and says very slowly, "Thank you very much. That was wonderful. Now listen very,
very, closely:       "Are - my - test - results - back?"


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Yooper

I would only add, "...that was smuggled out of the near-by bio-lab."

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

I particularly like this one:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more for tonight:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GopherM




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Liberal Treated With Hydroxychloroquine Hopes He Still Dies Of COVID-19 To Prove Trump Is Stupid
					

NEW YORK, NY—When Jeffrey Walton tested positive for COVID-19, he hoped for a speedy recovery. But since he has been treated with hydroxychloroquine, the experimental treatment President Donald Trump has been touting, he now hopes he dies quickly to help prove that Trump is an idiot.While Trump...




					babylonbee.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147040



It better not - that's MY birthday!!!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

I ain't waiting around for "Senior's Day"


----------



## GopherM

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147066



I thought that was Soylent Green to begin with.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## GopherM

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Yooper

- Wasn't my initial position, but rapidly becoming so.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## stgislander

GopherM said:


> View attachment 147161


That reminds me of Rose's Place back in 1988.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> That reminds me of Rose's Place back in 1988.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## phreddyp

stgislander said:


> That reminds me of Rose's Place back in 1988.


 Yes that was a scary place at times .


----------



## UglyBear

Hey, the bigger the cushion the sweeter the pushin'!  Don't hate


----------



## Bann




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

From the show formerly known as excellent:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Among a number of really good ones, this is to me the best of today's bunch:






Clever, I say. Clever.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Ken King




----------



## kwillia

...


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

Similar to one I posted earlier





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Yooper

Here or in "That Escalated Quickly"?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more for today:






Once again, here or in "That Escalated Quickly"?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Monello

Mom & daughter do a 40,000 piece puzzle while quarantined.


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Yooper

What Frau Whitmer is doing in MI really bothers me. /s/ Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Whether Carlson actually said this doesn't matter. The point stands.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more for this evening:
-




-
--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS

Yooper said:


> Whether Carlson actually said this doesn't matter. The point stands.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




and VA removed the ID Requirement to Vote last week


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> View attachment 147325
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)
> When you took my picture, you should have come over to say Hi!


----------



## Yooper

Yooper said:


> View attachment 147313
> 
> 
> What Frau Whitmer is doing in MI really bothers me. /s/ Yooper
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Yes, I know this is a humpr thread, but wanted to add info to the story behind the "Clinton dirt" meme.

Anyway, best picture of "Operation Gridlock" I've seen so far:








						Scores of in-vehicle protesters descend on Michigan's capital to protest Gov. Whitmer's lockdown orders
					

A huge number of protesters converged on Lansing, Michigan midday Wednesday in "Operation Gridlock" — a demonstration against the strict lockdown measures imposed by Governor Whitmer on the state's residents, many of whom see the mandates as draconian, absurd, and an infringement on...




					disrn.com
				




And here is Frau Whitless' response:








						Gretchen Whitmer Desperately Tries to Justify Her Orwellian Orders and Embarrasses Herself
					

Pathetic.




					www.redstate.com
				






> Appearing on “Today,” Whitmer explained that her orders to stop people from doing everything from traveling to their own properties in different parts of the state to planting gardens within the bound of their own home won’t be that big of a deal because…
> 
> …wait for it…
> 
> …there’s snow on the ground.
> 
> Apparently snow justifies the suspension of Michiganders to do what they want on their own properties. I had no idea.



Sorry, but can't say anything other than, "asshat."

Now back to the humor....

--- End of line (Yooper)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Bann

Yooper said:


> View attachment 147340
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




I've never been on a cruise ship and in the last several years, with so many people getting stomach viruses on them and being stuck - I didn't have any desire to go on one.  NOW???? I'll probably never go on one.


----------



## Yooper

Bann said:


> I've never been on a cruise ship and in the last several years, with so many people getting stomach viruses on them and being stuck - I didn't have any desire to go on one.  NOW???? I'll probably never go on one.


I'm with you on this.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## PrchJrkr

vraiblonde said:


> View attachment 147343


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Bann

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 147426




Oh, great - NOW I'm gonna have nightmares!


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 147438


Speaking of Jeff:





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 147448


Thank you


----------



## Tech




----------



## jazz lady

@Kyle


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## wharf rat

I'm all for opening everything but this got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147485


Saw this one on FB!

I need a matching one for my mask!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/families-recreate-classic-paintings-coronavirus-quarantine


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GopherM




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## RareBreed

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 147504


Our neighbor is currently unemployed because he works in the auto body business. He said he was surprised that he's actually waiting until noon before starting to drink for the day.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy

Ewwwwww..not a joke.









						Testicles may make men more vulnerable to coronavirus: study
					

The coronavirus could linger in the testicles, making men prone to longer, more severe cases of the illness, according to a new study. Researchers tracked the recovery of 68 patients in Mumbai, Ind…




					nypost.com


----------



## UglyBear

Grumpy said:


> Ewwwwww..not a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testicles may make men more vulnerable to coronavirus: study
> 
> 
> The coronavirus could linger in the testicles, making men prone to longer, more severe cases of the illness, according to a new study. Researchers tracked the recovery of 68 patients in Mumbai, Ind…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Lefties!  You, who are so so scared of the Kung Flu!  

Quick!  If you still got them, get rid of them!  I will send you pruning shears in the mail!

(it's not like you were using them anyways, so no loss, right?)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## kwillia

Grumpy said:


> Ewwwwww..not a joke.


Sounding a little teste this morning.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## itsbob

Grumpy said:


> Ewwwwww..not a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testicles may make men more vulnerable to coronavirus: study
> 
> 
> The coronavirus could linger in the testicles, making men prone to longer, more severe cases of the illness, according to a new study. Researchers tracked the recovery of 68 patients in Mumbai, Ind…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Don't care, still keeping them, I've grown kind of fondle of them.


----------



## Tech

Grumpy said:


> Ewwwwww..not a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testicles may make men more vulnerable to coronavirus: study
> 
> 
> The coronavirus could linger in the testicles, making men prone to longer, more severe cases of the illness, according to a new study. Researchers tracked the recovery of 68 patients in Mumbai, Ind…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com











						Coronavirus Stayed in Woman's Eyes for 20 Days
					

Conjunctivitis is thought to be a symptom of COVID-19.




					www.newsweek.com
				




There's joke here somewhere.


----------



## Toxick




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

And before anyone asks... No. It wasn't me.


----------



## RoseRed

I saw this in Giant yesterday.


----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> I saw this in Giant yesterday.
> View attachment 147584





RoseRed said:


> I saw this in Giant yesterday.
> View attachment 147584


No workie.


----------



## RoseRed

RareBreed said:


> No workie.


Look again...


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> I saw this in Giant yesterday.
> View attachment 147585



I'd guess few would know the historical significance of it.


----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> Look again...


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> I'd guess few would know the historical significance of it.


We do.


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> I'd guess few would know the historical significance of it.




Well ?


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Well ?


Do a search of the Black Plague and Plague Doctor.


----------



## GURPS

Oh Right


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

itsbob said:


> Don't care, still keeping them, I've grown kind of fondle of them.


Said every American male except Bruce Jenner.


----------



## ifxtrks

Monello said:


> Said every American male except Bruce Jenner.


Not true,I heard Bruce was still holding on to his. but now he has unlimited access to his very own set of breasts.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## limblips




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147632


Disapprove -- no safety eye protection or ear muffs!  WHT are they teaching these kids?


----------



## Clem72




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Could easily be posted to the "This Might Take A Moment" thread:






Be honest, how many of you really knew what this is...?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Could easily be posted to the puns thread: 






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM

Yooper said:


> Could easily be posted to the "This Might Take A Moment" thread:
> 
> View attachment 147661
> 
> 
> Be honest, how many of you really knew what this is...?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



I get your point...and the pointless age reference!


----------



## limblips




----------



## kom526




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

THIS IS FANTASTIC! Enjoy:



Ain't it the truth...?

Found here:








						Rules to live by
					

There seems to be some confusion about how we should conduct ourselves during the current pandemic.  The video below provides rules that should clear up that confusion. If you have any questions after viewing the video, please send them to Dr. Fauci.




					www.powerlineblog.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 147709


The dog is stuck with Insane Clown Posse?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> The dog is stuck with Insane Clown Posse?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I thought it was the governor of Virginia or maybe the Canadian president.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Casandra Peterson ..... fabulous red head


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kom526

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 147736


I think you're supposed to close one eye when taking this test.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147734


Where is the six feet measured from? If by common reckoning, wouldn't 12 feet be more accurate?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Here's one for @SailorGirl (and, of course, for all other Star Trek fans):






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## stgislander

Yooper said:


> Here's one for @SailorGirl (and, of course, for all other Star Trek fans):
> 
> View attachment 147752
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Hey!!!  Scotty was a red shirt.


----------



## Yooper

stgislander said:


> Hey!!!  Scotty was a red shirt.


True. But did he ever beam down? Nope. He kept himself in Engineering Space quarantine (the Transporter Room doesn't count because the transporter would weed out disease!).

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## stgislander

Yooper said:


> True. But did he ever beam down? Nope. He kept himself in Engineering Space quarantine (the Transporter Room doesn't count because the transporter would weed out disease!).
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Choose your rate, choose your fate.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Yooper said:


> True. But did he ever beam down? Nope. He kept himself in Engineering Space quarantine (the Transporter Room doesn't count because the transporter would weed out disease!).
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Occasionally he was on the bridge and had the conn.


----------



## Yooper

Tech said:


> Occasionally he was on the bridge and had the conn.


But when he did he wore a mustache, didn't he? Because an engineer would NEVER be on the bridge, right? 

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech

Yooper said:


> But when he did he wore a mustache, didn't he? Because an engineer would NEVER be on the bridge, right?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


To the nearest pub Mr. Sulu.


----------



## Yooper

Tech said:


> To the nearest pub Mr. Sulu.
> View attachment 147760


Are you sure your photo isn't a deep fake? Because I was told this (below) is an authentic, unretouched still from the show.... And it clearly shows Scotty on the bridge with a dashing handlebar mustache!








And yes, on to the pub! I'll go with Ms. Uhura, but not with Ms. Sulu.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech

Yooper said:


> Are you sure your photo isn't a deep fake? Because I was told this (below) is an authentic, unretouched still from the show.... And it clearly shows Scotty on the bridge with a dashing handlebar mustache!
> 
> View attachment 147761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, on to the pub! I'll go with Ms. Uhura, but not with Ms. Sulu.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


You must be using CNN as a source because we all know there is no "Mrs" Sulu.


----------



## GURPS

James Doohan :

Military service

At the beginning of the Second World War, Doohan joined the Royal Canadian Artillery and was a member of the 14th (Midland) Field Battery, 2nd Canadian Infantry Division.[10] He was commissioned a Lieutenant in the 14th Field Artillery Regiment of the 3rd Canadian Infantry Division. He was sent to England in 1940 for training. He first saw combat landing at Juno Beach on D-Day. Shooting two snipers, Doohan led his men to higher ground through a field of anti-tank mines, where they took defensive positions for the night. Crossing between command posts at 11:30 that night, Doohan was hit by six rounds fired from a Bren Gun by a nervous Canadian sentry:[2] four in his leg, one in the chest, and one through his right middle finger. The bullet to his chest was stopped by a silver cigarette case given to him by his brother.[7] His right middle finger had to be amputated, something he would conceal on-screen during most of his career as an actor.[11]

Doohan graduated from Air Observation Pilot Course 40 with eleven other Canadian artillery officers[12] and flew Taylorcraft Auster Mark V aircraft for 666 (AOP) Squadron, RCAF as a Royal Canadian Artillery officer in support of 1st Army Group Royal Artillery. All three Canadian (AOP) RCAF squadrons were manned by artillery officer-pilots and accompanied by non-commissioned RCA and RCAF personnel serving as observers.[13][14]

Although he was never actually a member of the Royal Canadian Air Force, Doohan was once labelled the "craziest pilot in the Canadian Air Force". In the late spring of 1945, on Salisbury Plain north of RAF Andover, he slalomed a plane between telegraph poles "to prove it could be done"—earning himself a serious reprimand. (Various accounts cite the plane as a Hurricane or a jet trainer; however, it was a Mark IV Auster.)[15][16]


----------



## limblips

This lockdown is politicly motivated by the left.  They limit gatherings to groups of ten or less which means Biden can hold rallies but Trump can't.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Rommey

Remember when we used to laugh at the Russians in the 80's standing in long lines for bread, toilet paper, and other things? Russians who had to live through that era are probably looking at us now like we're a bunch of rookies.


----------



## Yooper

Rommey said:


> Remember when we used to laugh at the Russians in the 80's standing in long lines for bread, toilet paper, and other things? Russians who had to live through that era are probably looking at us now like we're a bunch of rookies.


And it lasted through the mid-1990s.

I was there (in Moscow off and on in and out of the embassy from the early 1990s thru 1997). While it got a bit better by the time I left at the beginning it was truly awful.

Any of these kids here who are jonesing for socialism/communism know not what they wish for.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Clem72

Yooper said:


> Here's one for @SailorGirl (and, of course, for all other Star Trek fans):
> 
> View attachment 147752
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Doesn't matter, no away missions in the foreseeable future


----------



## glhs837




----------



## glhs837

Yooper said:


> Here's one for @SailorGirl (and, of course, for all other Star Trek fans):
> 
> View attachment 147752
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




As an Navy ordie, I'd rock that red one all day long


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 147797


As the dog headed out for a walk to a new place to do its business. Bringing new meaning to, "To go where no one has gone before."

 

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## glhs837

Yooper said:


> As the dog headed out for a walk to a new place to do its business. Bringing new meaning to, "To go where no one has gone before."
> 
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




Note to self: Please collect all depleted Dilithium crystals for proper disposal.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> View attachment 147811


I know where you stole that from...


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## BOP




----------



## Yooper

Was tempted to also post in "Very Punny."

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Meat shortages are getting serious...


----------



## BOP

Yooper said:


> View attachment 147823
> 
> 
> Was tempted to also post in "Very Punny."
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


_groan_


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> Meat shortages are getting serious...


Yup.






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

I almost posted in the "It May Take Moment" thread....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

With his interest in firearms and funny/wild memes I immediately thought of @Kyle:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## RareBreed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147865


 Totally me!!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## limblips




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle

Put a unibrow on that and


----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> Put a unibrow on that and



and..... She'd be Sandra Bernhard.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Put a unibrow on that and


You jes ain't right...


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

An update:
-





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 147960








--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> View attachment 148033




Tequila-thirty.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## RoseRed

Red, red wine...

https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2020/05/07/man-big-rig-wine-drinking-tank/


----------



## DoWhat

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 148072


Threesome?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 148072


I'm concerned that what is in the glass ain't booze or apple juice....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady

Yooper said:


> I'm concerned that what is in the glass ain't booze or apple juice....
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


If you are implying what I think you are and it is foamy like that, you have more than just a drinking problem.


----------



## jazz lady

The next plague.  INCOMING!!!


----------



## Yooper

jazz lady said:


> If you are implying what I think you are and it is foamy like that, you have more than just a drinking problem.


Well, having just come back from my annual physical who could blame me for thinking what I'm thinking and what you think I'm thinking...?

--- End of Line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jrt_ms1995

jazz lady said:


> The next plague.  INCOMING!!!
> 
> View attachment 148078


Hope we've got plenty of hand grenades!


----------



## Yooper

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Hope we've got plenty of hand grenades!


What's the count? I forgot. Did Moses say 3 or 4 or 5?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RoseRed

Land sharks are the next plague after the murder hornet - be ready...


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Yooper said:


> What's the count? I forgot. Did Moses say 3 or 4 or 5?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


5 is right out.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 148088
> View attachment 148092
> View attachment 148093
> View attachment 148094


Genius!


----------



## stgislander

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Hope we've got plenty of hand grenades!


Holy ones at that.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## kom526

This is amazing! Place your bets!


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## PrchJrkr

Oh no, not Jen!


----------



## Yooper

PrchJrkr said:


> Oh no, not Jen!


Sadly, yes. Tragic, isn't it?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Ken King




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## stgislander

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 148296


This meme screams @Kyle.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> This meme screams @Kyle.


----------



## limblips




----------



## Grumpy

Music teachers song for the pandemic


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Music teachers song for the pandemic



I shared this on FB back in April.  So funny!


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> I shared this on FB back in April.  So funny!


Figured it had been out there for awhile but ran across it yesterday for the 1st time.


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> I shared this on FB back in April.  So funny!


My brain is so fried, I might have seen your post back in April.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> My brain is so fried, I might have seen your post back in April.


Too much Hydroxychloroquine?  I hear it's poison.


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> Too much Hydroxychloroquine?  I hear it's poison.


Only when mixed with fish tank cleaner.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 148315


How many of you remember a similar scene in "10"?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

Probably already posted. Thought it was worth posting (again).

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

That must be how World War II played out.


----------



## limblips




----------



## PrchJrkr

limblips said:


>


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Tech

Auntie Biache' said:


>



Governor of Michigan bleach her hair?


----------



## luvmygdaughters

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 148313


They forgot to add the 12 bottles of wine!


----------



## GoodnessME

Kyle said:


> View attachment 148342


She didn't get the memo!


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 148366


Well, if you maintain the 6 foot distance, same results.


----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 148432


Don't let Kyle see this.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## glhs837




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Serious scientific inquiry:





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Tech

Hey. The governor said we can have outdoor dining, where's the tables and chairs at?


----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

I want dragons.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> I want dragons.


Maybe they can squeeze them in for November.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Yooper

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 148767


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 148767


Give him directions to Seattle so they can burn him and eat him.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> Give him directions to Seattle so they can burn him and eat him.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle

Oh crap… Mega-Hens!


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Oh crap… Mega-Hens!


Cluck!


----------



## Yooper

RoseRed said:


> Cluck!


Says the chick?






_This might take a moment...._

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Not specifically a COVID-19 post, but still....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle

Is that Pappy Boyington?


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 148927


I'm pilfering that...


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Ken King




----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


> View attachment 149034


@Christy


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149368


Go for the gusto.


----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Kyle

Tech said:


> Go for the gusto.


Damn, I'd forgotten about that movie. TFF.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Ken King

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149390


Someone's math is off.  Wavelength = 6ft = 163.92 MHz


----------



## Kyle

I ended up with 2.04 meters at 146.52.


----------



## Ken King

Kyle said:


> I ended up with 2.04 meters at 146.52.


Yep and 6 ft = 1.8288 meters


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Auntie Biache'

matchy matchy...

.


----------



## RoseRed

Auntie Biache' said:


> matchy matchy...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149770


At first I thought they were onsies.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

RoseRed said:


> At first I thought they were onsies.


Just as well, a bunch o' babies will be wearing them.


----------



## RoseRed

Auntie Biache' said:


> Just as well, a bunch o' babies will be wearing them.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Tech

Auntie Biache' said:


> matchy matchy...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149770


Waiting for it to happen in the intimate section.


----------



## Monello

Tech said:


> Waiting for it to happen in the intimate section.


They have been in the dirty book store for years.  I guess they were ahead of the times.


----------



## Tech

Monello said:


> They have been in the dirty book store for years.  I guess they were ahead of the times.


With or without zippers?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149783


  I dated a girl back in the mid-70s who used so much hairspray, it was trying to snuggle with a rock.  You'd damage a baseball bat if you hit it.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## RareBreed

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 150049


My husband has a serious case of Car Owner Virus.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## DoWhat

GopherM said:


> View attachment 150094


DoWhat sad


----------



## Tech

Y’all don’t need to panic. A hurricane coming straight towards FL is the most normal thing that’s happened in 2020.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## RoseRed

Not so much humor, but what is right below it...


----------



## Kyle

If Dave was doing everything he was supposed to his mask would have magically protected him. 

Sounds to me like his mask didnt work.


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> If Dave was doing everything he was supposed to his mask would have magically protected him.
> 
> Sounds to me like his mask didnt work.


And didn't use his two feet to social distance his arse.


----------



## Yooper

Or should this be posted in "This May Take A Moment" or "That Escalated Quickly"?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> Not so much humor, but what is right below it...
> View attachment 150185


The author of this obituary's death will be from TDS in a few months.

Here's a story clip from a Texas newspaper.  





> David retired and they sought a more affordable lifestyle in northeast Texas. When the pandemic started spreading throughout the country, Stacey said she became increasingly nervous for David, who she said had a bad heart, high blood pressure and diabetes.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Man, this couldn't be more true:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Sneakers

Yooper said:


> Man, this couldn't be more true:
> 
> View attachment 150334
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I already have McGyver working on it.  Gave him a paper clip and a rubber band.


----------



## Yooper

Sneakers said:


> I already have McGyver working on it.  Gave him a paper clip and a rubber band.


Don't forget to also pass him the partially crushed, plastic Dixie cup!

TIA!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## phreddyp

When your times up your times up , no one knows what time it is , not even Chicago.


----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

And here I thought Zager and Evans had picked a weird one.


----------



## Tech




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Ken King




----------



## Yooper

Thought @UglyBear might enjoy:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

That's worth Mega Karma.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## limblips




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 151345


That's my cat,


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 151373


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 151377


I agree. Yes. Yes. Oh, yes. Yeeeeesssssssssssss.






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady

@DoWhat


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Could this be that hardware store in Ridge??


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Tech

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 151852


Thought it had to go through human testing.


----------



## limblips

COVID should be called the Common Core Virus because none of the math adds up.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

_We didnt' start the fire....




_


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Toxick




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Toxick

Kyle said:


> View attachment 152890


----------



## GURPS

Since I do not wear a mask hell yeah


----------



## Ken King

Kyle said:


> View attachment 152890


Hopefully more than once.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Yooper said:


> View attachment 153024
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Yep, thats me at the grocery store!!


----------



## Tech




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech




----------



## Yooper

The Christmas novelty no one wants. Unlike, apparently, this Thanksgiving one:


For the record, I won't be buying either.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GopherM

*The biggest advantage of 2020
Not one Jehovah Witness came to my door*


----------



## Kyle

GopherM said:


> *The biggest advantage of 2020
> Not one Jehovah Witness came to my door*


(Moments Later)


----------



## kwillia

...


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Sadly, there's more truth in this than just the punch line.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153463


Shoulda added a lime


----------



## Tech

So the date seven days after Christmas, is it

Alpha 1, 2020?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 153675



This post made Cammi Harris laugh.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## GopherM

I'm pretty sure this is how 2020 will end for all of us...one last s#%t show.


----------



## Sneakers

GopherM said:


> I'm pretty sure this is how 2020 will end for all of us...one last s#%t show.











						There were 3 scientists....
					

....  who wanted to see what would happen if you plugged up the south-bound end of a north-bound elephant.  So they did.  They inserted a cork into the butt of a huge bull elephant.  Over time, the elephant grew larger.  Larger, and larger and larger, until the scientists decided they had to do...




					forums.somd.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## kom526

Imma


----------



## Kyle

Opportunities abound!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Not so humorous....


----------



## kwillia

Grumpy said:


> Not so humorous....
> 
> View attachment 154174


Snopes says false, but the UK is warning not to get pregnant for 2 months after 2nd injection.


----------



## Tech

Grumpy said:


> Not so humorous....
> 
> View attachment 154174


So, a plan to breed liberals and Democrats.


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:


> Snopes says false, but the UK is warning not to get pregnant for 2 months after 2nd injection.


Repeating for those who missed it the first time... this is messed up.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> View attachment 146382


I sat across from a guy who would religiously fumigate his cube (and cube mate) with Lysol every morning. For years.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RareBreed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155058


Did anyone notice the sign on Jerry's Place now sports masks on the caricature of Jerry Sr? Maybe Hope too but the one on Jerry caught my eye.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GregV814

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155251


I saw that guy driving his Prius at Starbucks in Prince Frederick yesterday. It had a Hillary bumper sticker and a rainbow decal.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RoseRed

Yooper said:


> View attachment 155395
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Or FedEX.  I saw them at my neighbors house, and next thing I knew, he was tapping on my door.  Refi papers.

But I have no intention of getting it.


----------



## Yooper

RoseRed said:


> But I have no intention of getting it.


Me neither. Trust is a tough thing to restore....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


>



They told me I was modeling for a prosthetic, to help people who had lost their sacks to cancer.  I should have asked for more than $37.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


>


Do they also hang off trailer hitches?


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


>


Jimmy Durante would've had trouble.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Tech said:


> Jimmy Durante would've had trouble.


Especially if he wore it under the schnozzola of his!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155947


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155947


Not enough soap and hot water for that....


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155947


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 156177


Got to turn everything into tranny.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

They should freeze it in those lanes.


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> They should freeze it in those lanes.


When I first started reading it I thought the joke was going to go more along the lines of there was going to be socially-distanced pool peeing.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## BOP

Kyle said:


> View attachment 156177


You can still get an infection, just maybe not wuhan.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158677


Looks like she's collecting urine samples.


----------



## Kyle

Tech said:


> Looks like she's collecting urine samples.


So they're "making" Corona beer?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

You laugh but it was like that in the 60s too.


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## NextJen

Love this guy!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## DoWhat

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161163


That only looks like 4 1/2 feet.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161958


:stolen:


----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161958


That doesn’t look like the hand belongs to the body which begs the question “whose anus”? Do you just pull any rando off the street and sodomize them or does it have to be a family member. Also I’ve got a sister who swears her crap don’t stink, could she just be Covid positive? Does the presence of dingleberries effect the test in any way? What about the quality of the wiping? What if it doesn’t smell particularly shitty, but more fruity? What if the anus was recently butt sexed and you can’t or don’t want to touch the sides?


----------



## PrchJrkr




----------



## BOP




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161958


Only works for us lowlifes, some think their's don't stink.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 165761


If you don’t have a brain there’s no reason for a brain bucket.


----------

